# Fluidized Bed with Hydronton Clay Pellets / Green Spotted Puffer



## GotterdammerunG (Jan 3, 2014)

I added some of those clay hydroponic pellets (very well rinsed) to an area of my sump getting lots of water flow. I know they're used for their large surface area in hydroponics and that they float, so I thought they would make a nice fluidized bed. I left them overnight.

This morning, my water is cloudy and my green spotted puffer has cloudy eyes/dark belly and isn't eating. I'm thinking that small particles of clay are breaking off from the friction and clouding my water.

I've used them in aquaponics for over a year now with no problems, but the pellets only had water flowing over them; they weren't being rubbed against each other like in the sump.

I've removed the pellets, added carbon, and also filter floss wherever I can fit it to try and remove the cloudiness. 

This is also the first time I've run my new sump. The aquarium is getting a lot more water flow than before, and the sand was pushed away from about 1/5th of the tank bottom. Could the cloudiness be from the disturbed sand? It was the type that comes pre-packages with bacteria, so there shouldn't be too much dust, right?

Has anybody ever tried using these pellets in this way? I'll be replacing them with proper fluidized bed material unless someone knows that they're not a problem.

One last thing...  I can make some pretty crazy micro-bubbles with my sump if I tune it properly. Would this help get that stuff out of the water faster? I'm thinking it might work something like a giant protein skimmer. 

Thanks!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You are probly correct about them rubbing together causing trouble.Possibly depending how much salt you are using this could also contribute.My reading(directions) say some medias should not rub together in a "fluidised" type reactor.Carbon is a big no as it breaks down.Others like Phos Ban or GFO are tough enough that getting them in "fluidised"motion is better.
On the micro bubbles;if you have a good a overflow box feeding the sump I would skip them.


----------



## GotterdammerunG (Jan 3, 2014)

It didn't even cross my mind that the salt water might interact differently with the clay pellets. 

I definitely didn't try to fluidise carbon, I just added some small pouches in the overflow/sump. Hehe, I learned how easily it breaks down a long time ago. I practically crushed a bag into powder while trying to rinse it out. 

I did try the micro bubbles, but it looked like they were irritating my already unhappy puffer. My overflow and return are rated for much more than my 20g + 10g sump need, I guess I'll just wait for it to clear. It does seem to slowly be getting better.

Thanks, I'd never heard of Phosban or GFO. I'll check them out now.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The Phos Ban is a phosphate remover for freshwater and salt,and the GFO(Granular Ferric Oxide) is used in salt water setups only I think.Mostly reef keeper who need very low phosphates.
Just try a sponge or two in replacement of the pellets for a good bio media.


----------



## GotterdammerunG (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd like to explore reefs at some point, but I should probably get these basics down first. 

I'm worried the damage done to the puffer was more than just stress. The tank was getting better (it now looks quite clear), but his condition seemed to be getting worse. His eyes are still cloudy, has a dark grey belly, and has a trail of clear white feces. He was beginning to spend a lot of time sitting at the bottom of the tank, so I put together a sort of hospital bucket for him with fresh salt water.

I tried Googling the symptoms, and they seemed to suggest an internal parasite. So either the timing of my turning on the sump for the first time is a complete coincidence, or he's picked up one fast parasite!

The clay pellets had been used about 6 months ago in a freshwater aquaponic setup, but have been stored dry and rinsed thoroughly before I put them in the sump. Does this sound like a parasite? All the LFS are closed now, but I'm going to post a more detailed explanation in the Saltwater Diesases/Emergencies section to hopefully find out what I can do tomorrow.

Here's the new thread
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f9/marine-green-spotted-puffer-please-take-70418.html#post425138


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Even though you rinsed the pellets,were you adding ferts to the hydro set up?If so you should probly test the tank and see if you have had some of the ferts leach out into the system,I wouldn't think this would be a good thing(freshwater ferts/saltwater tank?).


----------



## GotterdammerunG (Jan 3, 2014)

Nope, the system only ever saw tap water and dechlorinator. The 80 or so convict cichlid "accidents" I re-homed from my parents' tank provide all the fertilizer I could hope for.


----------

